# Auto 4G Feature



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I saw in one of the roms here it has auto 4g feature where it automatically turns data on when screen is unlocked and off rest Iof time... pretty cool stuff! Can anyone get the same feature but for 3g, as I don't get 4g here. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

juice defender can turn data off when the screen is off on any rom

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.latedroid.juicedefender&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5sYXRlZHJvaWQuanVpY2VkZWZlbmRlciJd


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

I tried juice defender. To memory intensive. 2x battery saver is the best. Would double my battery easily.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> I saw in one of the roms here it has auto 4g feature where it automatically turns data on when screen is unlocked and off rest Iof time... pretty cool stuff! Can anyone get the same feature but for 3g, as I don't get 4g here. Just curious. Thanks.


Now I am curious  
Which rom has this feature? 
Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## ksample8686 (Jun 9, 2011)

Zeus 1.3 does


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Rather than turning data off completely, I think the optimal feature would be to use 4G when the screen is on, and when the screen goes off drop down to 3G to conserve battery life, I like my always on data connection, but idling on 4G when the screen is off is a total waste of battery, no one needs 4G to check email


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

movielover76 said:


> Rather than turning data off completely, I think the optimal feature would be to use 4G when the screen is on, and when the screen goes off drop down to 3G to conserve battery life, I like my always on data connection, but idling on 4G when the screen is off is a total waste of battery, no one needs 4G to check email


that would be the perfect app. i wonder if there is a way to have tasker do that....


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> that would be the perfect app. i wonder if there is a way to have tasker do that....


i remember trying at one point in time with tasker to do just this and it not having what was needed....but that was months ago and i was on a sense rom....now on CM7 and a few tasker updates maybe we can do this.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

movielover76 said:


> Rather than turning data off completely, I think the optimal feature would be to use 4G when the screen is on, and when the screen goes off drop down to 3G to conserve battery life, I like my always on data connection, but idling on 4G when the screen is off is a total waste of battery, no one needs 4G to check email


This is actually what the feature in Zeus does - it turns off the LTE radio when screen is off, not data altogether as OP suggests.


----------



## aostl (Nov 11, 2011)

padraic said:


> This is actually what the feature in Zeus does - it turns off the LTE radio when screen is off, not data altogether as OP suggests.


I think sometimes it does turn off data altogether though. I have a hard time tethering with it on. However its still a killer feature

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

padraic said:


> This is actually what the feature in Zeus does - it turns off the LTE radio when screen is off, not data altogether as OP suggests.


That's pretty awesome, too bad I'm off sense for now I prefer AOSP now that virtually all the bugs are gone, I wonder if we could get this on Liquid Gingerbread or CM7
an AOSP port of that would be really awesome.


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

Now to make things more interesting  
In imoseyon latest lean kernel for aosp v5.1 he lists the changes one of them should catch your eye and wonder if this is what you are looking for in respect to 4G.

(11/16/11) - cpufreq and cpuidle updated to linux v3.2rc1, suspend support for LTE, 184mhz version supports in-call recording now (outgoing only).

Suspend support  I wonder if that's on or a rom has to make use of that new feature?

Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

You guys should try skyraider zeus 1.3. It has an app like that and it works perfectly.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> You guys should try skyraider zeus 1.3. It has an app like that and it works perfectly.


Yeah, that's the source of this thread. However, we want this in AOSP and other ROMs.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Ahh..try asking ihtfp is he would make it?


----------

